

Today I made - You’re a maker? This is your diary - indypb
http://todayimade.co/

======
verganileonardo
I use WorkFlowy.com to track what I did!

Every morning WorkFlowy sends me an email with all the tasks I accomplished
the day before. This way, I can ensure that I'm being productive! :)

~~~
pfraze
I cant recommend workflowy enough. It's my 2nd most-used app (gmail is 1st).

------
BrainScraps
Someone else more eloquent than I advocated that we stop using curved drop
shadows... I concur: [http://delvarworld.github.com/blog/2012/05/14/stop-
using-cur...](http://delvarworld.github.com/blog/2012/05/14/stop-using-curved-
drop-shadows/)

~~~
walrus
Maybe the background surface is curved ;)

~~~
rozap
Which makes me nauseous.

------
tjic
Today I baked four loaves of sourdough bread, forged a drawknife from an old
leaf spring off my trucks, and replaced the capacitors in a guitar effects
pedal.

Why do I care about this website?

------
citricsquid
Site doesn't load, but based on the name I'm going to guess it's similar to
<https://idonethis.com/>?

~~~
michael_fine
I don't see why that would be worth $3 a month. In the vein of
[http://monkeymace.com/post/23937902775/all-you-need-is-e-
mai...](http://monkeymace.com/post/23937902775/all-you-need-is-e-mail-e-mail-
e-mail-is-all-you-need), why wouldn't you just have one email thread where
everyone replies what they did? This seems over-engineered.

~~~
glimcat
At a basic level, over 99% of the internet is text files and simple databases.
Why would you have web pages?

The interface is often important.

~~~
michael_fine
Because the information ends up being distributed through email anyway, just
via a third party.

------
wowo101
Thanks all for your feedback! In fact, we're aiming at being "Pinterest meets
Instructables" – knowledge porn for makers. We're in our very early stages, so
the HN induced traffic surge hit us a little unaware. Also, we are working
steadily on our posting and sharing features to get more instructs on the site
– any feedback on that is highly appreciated!

~~~
popschedule
You should store the image size ratio so you can pre-render all of your
absolute positions before the images load entirely. There is a jump that
happens when you reposition all of the boxes after the images load. noticed on
a slow connection

~~~
wowo101
Yes, you're absolutely right on that one. It's on the ominous list of things
to implement.

------
pygorex
Ouch. Says the site is down for maintenance. Can't even take a look.

Even so I don't really see the need for this site. When I launch a project I
post it to my web site portfolio or blog then aggregate out to
Twitter/Facebook/etc. What advantage are you offering over established
publishing tools?

~~~
wowo101
Site's back up again, sorry for the downtime.

The idea behind todayimade is to collect and aggregate ideas for DIY projects
in a very broad sense – stuff you make, sew, cook, craft, build etc., and to
let people build on each other's ideas. Right now the feature set is really
small, but we hope to implement stuff like "tell me more about how you made
this or that" and "this inspired me to do that" in the near future.

------
blindgaenger
Alright, the site is out of maintenance mode again. Sorry about that, but we
didn't expect such high traffic. Next step … upscaling!

------
LarryMade
Bookmarked - I don't do facebook or twitter though, so no content from me...
Wheres tumblr integration?

~~~
wowo101
Tumblr integration is high on the list. Since we're working with very limited
resources right now, it might take a little while till it's released, though.

------
droithomme
Will there be actual accounts, or is twitter and facebook meant to be it for
sign in?

~~~
wowo101
We'll have actual accounts in the near future, as well as Tumblr integration.
Twitter and Facebook were natural choices for bootstrapping the site.

------
pranaya_ghimire
Beautiful site. Maybe someone can do similar diy approach for startups.

~~~
jamesbritt
It _is_ really nice.

But since I'm already using Pinspire and can post my maker pix there, I'm hard
pressed to see why I would join another site.

Am I missing something?

EDIT: I also use Instructables, where I can also post details on how I made
something as well as pix. But it's not as simple as just throwing a picture up
on Pinspire.

~~~
wowo101
As of now, you're not missing anything. We started out as a place to collect
stuff we made Pinterest-like, then discovered people wanted more
Instructables-like information, and are now working on the – as we think –
missing links: Connecting ideas via "remake/remix/inspired by" links and
changing from a push-model of knowledge sharing to a pull-model.

As we are bootstrapping right now, things are moving slowly, but we hope in
the right direction...

------
biot
So it's like a tiny section of Pinterest, but without the user base?

~~~
endlessvoid94
I already like this 100 times more than pinterest. I think it's a perfect
slice.

------
oonny
didn't load for me, are there any screenshot?

------
yelhsa
echoing someone else, the site doesn't load.

------
gcb
"today i made a website that can't zoom out or scroll sideways on mobile"

Let's hope all pictures have the interesting portion to the far left.

------
PythonDeveloper
Where's the instructs? How do I makering these things? ;-) Would be nice to be
able to get "plans" on how some of these things were made, even if they are
simple coat hooks.

Not all of us are make-aware...

~~~
wowo101
Yes, definitely – we're working on how to make it easier and more attractive
to add instructions, so hopefully you'll find more of them in the near future.

